# What is the best power washer brand



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi People....


Could people please give there thoughts on what is the best Power Washer Brand.

The use of the machine will be for a mobile based set up.

I have looked a cold water Karcher Systems and would welcome any help.

Thanks

Gareth


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

gareth589 said:


> Hi People....
> 
> Could people please give there thoughts on what is the best Power Washer Brand.
> 
> ...


Karcher is far from the best, perhaps the most advertised, Sthil would be high up the rankings, but the post is next to useless without and intended budget


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Agree with Avanti - Karcher's marketing dept have done a terrific job, but for some people, that's about all they can say positive about them!
As pointed out, define your criteria and budgetary constraints, and we'll be in a better position to give some suggestions.

In the meantime, a bit of food for thought, perhaps - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=100154


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

I'd have to say Kranzle based on some of the reviews i've seen on here. However, Karscher is more mainstream brand.


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Guys

Right budgets I would look at.

Power Washer £450.00

Wet & Dry Vac £130.00

Numatic Cleaner £240.00

Hope this helps, if anyone knows a good retailer on these items that are need, can they give me the link or details.

Many Thanks


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Whilst for some, the obvious answer to the pressure washer is to spend the bulk of your budget for it on a Kranzle K1150, I've been so impressed with the Makita HW131, I consider it to be 95% a K1150, for 70% of the money.
I've sorted a bit of a deal for the members here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=100154

As for a wet/dry vacuum - Makita do one too, as do Kranzle, but I wouldn't have the first notion whether they're any better than a Numatic

Numatic - http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=594
Makita 445X - less than the Numatic, best using the same linked site to get their price.
Ebay is showing a refurb/ex-demo for £170, best online seems £221.
Kranzle - £440 ish. Can't say I see where the money goes on that one!


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

All I can add is , I have had my Karcher for over 10 years now .
And it more than likely will need replacing sooner rather than later , has been a good little machine even if the pressure is a little less now than when new


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Damon aka Bigpickle has a Kranzle and loves it.


----------



## Crockers (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a Stihl RE142 - professional system ...awesome....you can get one if you haggle for around £400


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I've no experience of the commercial spec Karchers or the other makes available, but I loved the Kranzle K1150T I had. Built like a brick outhouse, 15m pressure hose, good water flow rate, and made to last, drew from a 650 litre tank without any trouble as well :thumb: I think a few of the pros on here have the K7/120 and really rate it as well.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I have an old Kranzle. It goes up to 150 bar and 600l/min and is not bigger than a small vacumm cleaner. 

I bought it second hand from a guy who sells and repairs PW and says Kranzle is the best machine. Karcher is rubbish and breaks down alot, even the big profi one... .


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Jochen said:


> I have an old Kranzle. It goes up to 150 bar and 600l/min and is not bigger than a small vacumm cleaner.
> 
> I bought it second hand from a guy who sells and repairs PW and says Kranzle is the best machine. Karcher is rubbish and breaks down alot, even the big profi one... .


I assume you posted with typo's or BS 
600l/min , the kick back off that machine would break your arms if not throw you next door 
The other brands are not rubbish , machines breaking down is what keeps him in earning money :thumb:


----------



## Crockers (Mar 30, 2008)

Avanti said:


> I assume you posted with typo's or BS
> 600l/min , the kick back off that machine would break your arms if not throw you next door
> The other brands are not rubbish , machines breaking down is what keeps him in earning money :thumb:


Don't think he was as my Stihl has same flow rate 600l/m

...................................................................................................

RE 142 PLUS - New practical mid-sized 140 bar - High pressure cold water cleaner with hose drum

Practical Cold water high pressure for demanding cleaning tasks in workshops garages or around the home. Compact nozzle system with bayonet coupling. Hose drum for tidy storage. Fan jet nozzle with pressure adjustment. 12m Steel reinforced high pressure hose. Adjustable pressure gauge and pressure flow control. Integrated cleaning agent tank. Ceramic coated piston and brass pump head.
Technical data
High-pressure hose length	12.0 m
Mains voltage	230 V
Max. water feed temperature	60 °C
Max. water throughput	610 l/h
Power output	2.9 kW
Weight	23.5 kg
Working pressure	10-140 bar
...................................................................................................


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Crockers said:


> Don't think he was as my Stihl has same flow rate 600l/m
> 
> ...................................................................................................
> 
> ...


600L/H is somewhat different from 600L/m heh heh , lets agreee it was a typo :lol:


----------



## Crockers (Mar 30, 2008)

True.............and one hell of a water bill...:lol:


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

10l/min

600l/h


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Been running Kranzle for 5 years or so now and would buy nothing else, proper quality.


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Interpump TX 12.100 - The Best !

http://www.gpcleaners.com/item272.htm


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Jochen said:


> I have an old Kranzle. It goes up to 150 bar and 600l/min and is not bigger than a small vacumm cleaner.
> 
> I bought it second hand from a guy who sells and repairs PW and says Kranzle is the best machine. Karcher is rubbish and breaks down alot, even the big profi one... .


your talking BS :thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

kranzle K7, used every day and still performs as though brand new

worth the extra expenditure imo


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> your talking BS :thumb:


Thank you! :thumb:


----------

